# ? can i use dry ice to chill gallons of chicken stock ?



## lowercasebill (Nov 6, 2011)

i will be making 6-8 gallons of chicken stock in one afternoon, to be made into soup the next day.. my fridge will not cool it quickly enough and space is also an issue,, 
can i add a chunk of dry ice directly to the stock to reduce the temp quickly ? 
tia 
bill


----------



## Salty dog (Nov 6, 2011)

I wouldn't. Besides the reaction of the dry ice going into hot soup, I find dry ice has a noticeable odor. I obviously never tasted it but I imagine it tastes like it smells.

Break it down into smaller pots and put in an ice bath.


----------



## lowercasebill (Nov 6, 2011)

thank you . ice bath it will be..


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 6, 2011)

Or you could put water into zip lock freezer bags and freeze them, then put the frozen bags into the stock, to reduce the space needed.


----------



## lowercasebill (Nov 6, 2011)

a great idea thanks .. i will do that, too


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 6, 2011)

I use empty 2 liter soda bottles, fill them with water and freeze, use them like those expensive ice wands.


----------



## lowercasebill (Nov 6, 2011)

thank you .. i knew this would be the right place to ask.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 6, 2011)

Frozen soda bottles are basically home-made ice wands, which are a common professional solution. Just make sure the containers you use are category 5 plastics(the number in the arrowed triangle, usually on the bottom), which are designed to withstand temperature change without breaking down.


----------



## lowercasebill (Nov 6, 2011)

thanks, Eamon.. [which happens to be my eldest son's name, he about your age ] think i will check amazon for ice wands i make a lot of soup but only do the 8 gal cook once a year


----------



## rahimlee54 (Nov 6, 2011)

I was about to suggest frozen stock, I did that earlier today. Getting a container out of the freezer dropped it and broke it, put it in my current batch of stock. Thought that was a good idea, 2L full of frozen water is better.


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 6, 2011)

Ice wand ftw!


----------



## tk59 (Nov 7, 2011)

Dry ice is just carbon dioxide. I've used it (and made it) hundreds of times and there is no odor. It will bubble a ton as it sublimes and it will neutralize base. I had a co-worker who used to make his own Coke by mixing syrup and water in a 2-L bottle and dumping a few chunks of dry ice into it before screwing the cap on and storing in the fridge in the evening. The next morning, he would drink it. It tasted just like store bought Coke.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 7, 2011)

tk59 said:


> Dry ice is just carbon dioxide. I've used it (and made it) hundreds of times and there is no odor. It will bubble a ton as it sublimes and it will neutralize base. I had a co-worker who used to make his own Coke by mixing syrup and water in a 2-L bottle and dumping a few chunks of dry ice into it before screwing the cap on and storing in the fridge in the evening. The next morning, he would drink it. It tasted just like store bought Coke.


 
Mmmmm, carbonated chicken stock cola...


----------



## tk59 (Nov 7, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> Mmmmm, carbonated chicken stock cola...


Yup. Just remember to screw the cap on tight. It needs to be pressurized. Oh, don't put too much dry ice in there, lol.


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 7, 2011)

tk59 said:


> Yup. Just remember to screw the cap on tight. It needs to be pressurized. Oh, don't put too much dry ice in there, lol.


----------

